# Gordon Liu



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2007)

For those who are fans of Shaw Brothers movies know who Gordon Liu is.  For those who don't watch Kill Bill..  

Anyone have an idea why Gordon Liu doesn't get the fame and attention that other MA actors receive?  I know everyone loves Bruce Lee (including myself) but Gordon Liu is who I see as the father of Kung Fu cinema.

From Movies such as The 36 Chambers, Shaolin vs. Wu Tang, Shaolin vs. Ninja he shows his skill and aptitude in acting.  I must admit his use of the 3 sectional staff has made me want to learn it for the longest time.

I find it sad that he doesn't get the kind of credit that he deserves.  I love Bruce Lee but I will watch a Goron Liu movie way before I watch a Bruce film.  I feel that he really wont be appreciated for what he has done for Kung Fu movies till after he passes.

Any ideas as to why he doesn't get "so much love" from others?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> For those who are fans of Shaw Brothers movies know who Gordon Liu is. For those who don't watch Kill Bill..
> 
> Anyone have an idea why Gordon Liu doesn't get the fame and attention that other MA actors receive? I know everyone loves Bruce Lee (including myself) but Gordon Liu is who I see as the father of Kung Fu cinema.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you, Gordon Liu is a key contributor in Kung-fu cinema!


----------



## The Elemental (Aug 24, 2007)

Finally got to see 36 Chambers, awesome movie.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 27, 2007)

The Elemental said:


> Finally got to see 36 Chambers, awesome movie.


 

Now u need 2 watch Shaolin vs. Wu-Tang  as well as Shaolin vs. Ninja


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Mar 4, 2008)

It's because he's not Bruce Lee, and he doesn't do State Sanctioned Wushu.  He does Lau Family Hung Gar.

How many people know the Hung stylist as opposed to those who came up in the Opera Schools (ie: Sammo Hung, Jackie Chan, and Jet Li)?

Michelle Yoeh is a dancer but more people recognize her than Gordon.  It's a shame.  :ticked:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 14, 2008)

Good news- "Heroes of the East" aka "Shaolin Challenges Ninja" will be released on DVD on May 27. My favorite Gordon Liu movie after 36 Chambers.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 16, 2008)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Good news- "Heroes of the East" aka "Shaolin Challenges Ninja" will be released on DVD on May 27. My favorite Gordon Liu movie after 36 Chambers.


 

It has been on DVD.  I have it now and it is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 16, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> It's because he's not Bruce Lee, and he doesn't do State Sanctioned Wushu. He does Lau Family Hung Gar.
> 
> How many people know the Hung stylist as opposed to those who came up in the Opera Schools (ie: Sammo Hung, Jackie Chan, and Jet Li)?
> 
> Michelle Yoeh is a dancer but more people recognize her than Gordon. It's a shame. :ticked:


 
This is exactly why Gordon doesn't get the credit he deserves, outside HK that is.  His most well known films, the 36 Chamber triology, Shaolin Challenges Ninja, Invincible Pole Fighter, and the like are mainly contemporaries with Bruce Lee's films.  Bruce was a great self-promoter, Gordon worked in the HK studio system.

His work is good and it endures.  Now he is getting recognition for his contributions.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2008)

Gordon Liu may not be as popular as Bruce Lee, Jackie, Chan and Jet Li in the US but he has been in HK films for a while and very successful there. 

Although I too would like to see more Gordon Liu in popular MA films today.

But here is some stuff 

gordon liu demonstration

Lau Family - Gordon Liu (Lau Kar Fei) Fu Hok 

gordon liu vs david chaing master of kung fu tv 

gordon liu


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 19, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> It has been on DVD. I have it now and it is one of my all time favorite movies.


I think that the May version will be one of the remastered films coming out lately.  I know they did a great job cleaning up King Boxer (Five Fingers of Death).  Can't wait to see the new version.


----------

